# My website



## graigdavis (Jan 13, 2004)

Hi, I am new here.  I thought I would show you my website.  I would appreciate your opinions on the website and most importantly the pictures.  

www.graigdavisphotography.com

thanks!


----------



## Darfion (Jan 13, 2004)

Nice site you have there. Just one thing, the page images aren't in line when viewed at 800x600. The top right image i mean, series of holes surrounding a circle.


----------



## Labtec (Jan 13, 2004)

nice site, love the look.


----------

